# Hedgehog Rash



## kimberkaye (Mar 14, 2013)

I am a new owner. We have had Mimzy for 4 months. Over the last week she has had a change in her behavior. She does NOT want us to hold or even be close to her. Tonight we picked her up and noticed that on her side/belly towards her tail, she has a scaly, yellowish rash. It is just in that area. I have used carefresh bedding since we have had her. We did change the color from pink to white about 3 weeks ago. I also, put a small piece of fleece in her house around the same time. She usually kicks anything out of her house area and sleeps directly on the plastic. Has anyone had this happen with their pets? Do I need to take her to the vet in the morning?


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Yellow crusty/scabby quills usually is a sign of mites. She's going to need to see a vet to get a prescription for revolution.


----------

